# Η νέα Ολυμπιακή είναι πιο έξυπνη από την παλιά;



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2009)

Ή το παίζει πολύ έξυπνη; Σ' όλες τις εταιρείες, όταν πας να βγάλεις ένα εισιτήριο online, αφού διαλέξεις το δρομολόγιο που έχει την τιμή που σου αρέσει, το τσεκάρεις και πας στην επόμενη σελίδα, όπου προστίθενται οι φόροι. Η κυρία Olympic Air έχει κάτι πολύ πρωτότυπο:

Πρώτη σελίδα, για δρομολόγιο Λονδίνο-Αθήνα με επιστροφή:
Τιμή εισιτηρίου αλέ = 25 λίρες
Τιμή εισιτηρίού ρετούρ = 25 λίρες

Επόμενη σελίδα:
Τιμή εισιτηρίου = 83 λίρες
Φόροι και λοιπά τέλη = 113
Σύνολο = 196 λίρες.

Χωρίς καμιά απολύτως εξήγηση γιατί προστέθηκαν 33 λίρες ΠΡΙΝ προστεθούν οι φόροι και τα λοιπά τέλη. Δοκιμάστε το κι εσείς στο www.olympicair.com.


----------



## stathis (Nov 1, 2009)

Μου έλεγε κι ο Κώστας (somnambulist) ότι είχε μια παρόμοια εμπειρία με την Ολυμπιακή πριν από λίγες μέρες...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 1, 2009)

Εννοείται ότι ο γιος μου έβγαλε εισιτήριο με την British με 155 λίρες, γιατί και η Aegean την ίδια τιμή με την Ολυμπιακή είχε. Τουλάχιστον η Aegean δεν πρόσθετε 33 λίρες στην δήθεν τιμή του εισιτηρίου.


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 2, 2009)

Όντως συμβαίνει (και με άλλους προορισμούς) αυτό που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα. Η εντύπωση που έχω είναι ότι το προσωπικό ακόμα έχει πολλές ελλείψεις γνώσεων σε όλα τα επίπεδα, και ειδικά στις κρατήσεις. Ενδεικτικά, τις πρώτες ημέρες λειτουργίας το κέντρο κρατήσεων στην Ελλάδα παρέπεμπε σε κάποιο γραφείο στο Λονδίνο για κρατήσεις πτήσεων που ξεκινούσαν από Αγγλία. Ό,τι να 'ναι δηλαδή.

Για μένα το χειρότερο είναι τα όρια αποσκευών: 15 στην οικονομική και 20 στη "διακεκριμένη". Τράτζικ;


----------



## Ambrose (Nov 2, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία δεν την γουστάρω καθόλου. Έκανα το λάθος να ταξιδέψω μαζί τους την ημέρα των εκλογών και είχαν αλλάξει την ώρα της πτήσης χωρίς καμιά προειδοποίηση και χωρίς καμία συγγνώμη. Αυτή που ταξίδεψα και μ' άρεσε ήταν η Athens Airways.


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Για μένα το χειρότερο είναι τα όρια αποσκευών: 15 στην οικονομική και 20 στη "διακεκριμένη". Τράτζικ;


ΤΙ???????????????????? 

Μιλάμε για την Ολυμπιακή ή για την Easyjet και τις άλλες εταιριούλες της πλάκας που κοιτάνε να βγάλουν από τη μύγα ξύγκι; Η βαλίτσα αδειανή ζυγίζει συνήθως τρία- τέσσερα κιλά. Τουλάχιστν βλέπω ότι στις πτήσεις εξωτερικού έιναι 20 κιλά, αλλά κάποτε ήταν 24. Μικρη αλλά ουσιώδης διαφορά. Εγώ συνήθως είμαι στο 22-23. 

Βλέπω επίσης ότι για πτήσεις εξωτερικού πρέπει να εχεις ολοκληρώσει check in 45 λεπτά πριν την πτήση. Να το θυμάμαι!
Σχετικά με την πιο ακριβή τιμή που εμφανίζεται μόλις πας να κλείσεις, η δικαιολογία έιναι ότι είχε μέινει μια θεση και μεχρι να πατησεις το κουμπί την έκλεισε άλλος. Τοτε έιναι λαθος του συστηματος. Θα έπρεπε μόλις σου δείχνει μια τιμή να τη δεσμεύει για πεντε λεπτά. 

Με την ΟΑ είχα άλλο πρόβλημα στο παρελθόν: δε δεχόταν την κάρτα μου. Πήρα τηλέφωνο την τράπεζα και μου είπαν ότι δεν είχε γίνει καμία προσπάθεια απο την ΟΑ να παρει τα χρήματα. Ε, εκλεισα με άλλη εταιρεία.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 2, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτή που ταξίδεψα και μ' άρεσε ήταν η Athens Airways.


H Athens Airways με ξετρέλανε κι εμένα όταν τον Σεπτέμβριο πέταξα Αργοστόλι-Αθήνα.



SBE said:


> Σχετικά με την πιο ακριβή τιμή που εμφανίζεται μόλις πας να κλείσεις, η δικαιολογία είναι ότι είχε μείνει μια θέση και μέχρι να πατήσεις το κουμπί την έκλεισε άλλος.


Δεν ισχύει αυτό, γιατί το κάνει και με την ακριβότερη τιμή, των 105 ευρώ, και προσθέτει σταθερά το ίδιο ποσό, 33 λίρες. Δηλαδή, μόλις προχωρήσεις στη δεύτερη οθόνη, σου βγάζει 105+105 = 243. 

Αν την ώρα που πας να προχωρήσεις στην επόμενη οθόνη δεν υπάρχει πια το εισιτήριο που διάλεξες, θα έπρεπε να σε προειδοποιήσει ότι δεν υπάρχει, όχι να προσθέτει 33 λίρες.


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2009)

Nα πω το γενικότερο παράπονό τώρα, ότι οι φόροι αεροδρομίου έιναι υπερβολικοί. Για Λονδίνο- Αθήνα έιναι 113 λίρες, δηλαδη σε πολλες περιπτώσεις έιναι ένα ακόμα εισητήριο. Και φυσικά δεν εχει συχνά νόημα να κοιτάζεις για πτήση μεσω άλλης χώρας, γιατι τότε θα έχεις συν ένα ακόμα σετάκι φόρους. 
Συν το κόστος πηγαινέλα στο αεροδρόμιο, που στην περίπτωση του Λονδίνου δεν έιναι καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητο.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 2, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως εδώ και χρόνια Aegean και ξερό ψωμί. Πάντα κλείνω και πολύ πριν και ταξιδεύω οικονομικά. 

Με την Ολυμπιακή ούτε ασχολούμαι ούτε πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ εκτός αν μου κάνουν δώρο εισιτήριο.


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 2, 2009)

SBE said:


> ΤΙ????????????????????
> Μιλάμε για την Ολυμπιακή ή για την Easyjet και τις άλλες εταιριούλες της πλάκας που κοιτάνε να βγάλουν από τη μύγα ξύγκι;


Για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, η Easyjet το έχει στα 20 κιλά το όριο. Η μόνη στα 15 που ξέρω είναι η Ryanair.

Και ναι, οι φόροι του αεροδρομίου είναι πολύ υψηλοί. Αλλά όταν έχεις ένα αεροδρόμιο-μονοπώλιο για 6 εκατομμύρια κόσμο και, αντί να το διαχειρίζεται το κράτος, το εκμεταλλεύονται Γερμανοί (τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 2025), είναι αναμενόμενο. Συζητούσαν να επεκτείνουν το συμβόλαιο της Hochtief και μετά το 2025 και τους το ξέκοψε η ΕΕ, αλλά μέχρι τότε πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν.


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2009)

Γνωστός μου που ασχολείται με τα αεροπορικά είχε πει παλιότερα όχι με Aegean. Τώρα λέει όχι ΟΑ. Ο λόγος είναι ότι τα περισσότερα ατυχήματα συμβαίνουν σε εταιρίες τα πρώτα χρόνια λειτουργίας τους και η ΟΑ τώρα είναι καινούργια εταιρεία.


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, η Easyjet το έχει στα 20 κιλά το όριο. Η μόνη στα 15 που ξέρω είναι η Ryanair.


H Ryanair έχεi καταργήσει το τσάμπα. To ίδιο κι η Easyjet- πληρώνεις για όλες τις αποσκευές. 



Lexoplast said:


> Και ναι, οι φόροι του αεροδρομίου είναι πολύ υψηλοί, αλλά είναι αναμενόμενο. Όταν έχεις ένα αεροδρόμιο-μονοπώλιο για 6 εκατομμύρια κόσμο και, αντί να το διαχειρίζεται το κράτος, το εκμεταλλεύονται Γερμανοί (τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 2025), είναι αναμενόμενο. Συζητούσαν να επεκτείνουν το συμβόλαιο της Hochtief και μετά το 2025 και τους το ξέκοψε η ΕΕ, αλλά μέχρι τότε πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν.



Δυστυχώς, αν ήταν μόνο το ΕλΒελ κάτι θα γινόταν, αλλά είναι υψηλοί και οι φόροι των άλλων αεροδρομίων πλέον, οπότε το σύνολο βγαίνει πολύ μεγάλο.


----------

